# Motorhead - Feb 2011



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

TICKETS ON SALE TUESDAY DECEMBER 21, 10 AM

FEB 7 - Vogue Theatre, Vancouver BC 

FEB 9 - Edmonton Event Centre, Edmonton AB 

FEB 10 - Flames Central, Calgary AB

FEB 12 - Burton Cummings Theatre, Winnipeg MB 

FEB 25 - Elements Nightclub, Kitchner ON 

FEB 26 - Kool Haus, Toronto ON


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Man why do they always have to play Kool Haus. Worst sounding venue in Toronto. I saw them there with Nashville Pussy awhile back. They sounded better than most bands sound there, but the sound still sucked.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> Man why do they always have to play Kool Haus. Worst sounding venue in Toronto. I saw them there with Nashville Pussy awhile back. They sounded better than most bands sound there, but the sound still sucked.


You're just as close to Kitchener. Can't say what the sound is like at Elements (a converted movie theatre). I'm tempted to check this out. I saw them at Lulu's back in the 90's. Loud as hell but somehow mixed perfectly!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Yeah from what I hear SUPER SUPER loud. But I'm going to try to get tix tomorrow morning. Is selling out an issue with them?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Hamstrung said:


> You're just as close to Kitchener. Can't say what the sound is like at Elements (a converted movie theatre). I'm tempted to check this out. I saw them at Lulu's back in the 90's. Loud as hell but somehow mixed perfectly!


Ya, that might be a better option. I am going to look into it.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

An update guys, it doesn't look like tickets go on sale for Kitchener until tomorrow.

They are doing the other dates with Clutch and Valient Thor!! Those are 2 killer bands. Clutch are amazing.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Certainly a band I'd like to see, should be a good show.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Was Kool Haus called something else a while back


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Kool Haus used to the Warehouse.

Think the Guvernment (if it's still there) used to be called RPM's.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

fretboard said:


> Kool Haus used to the Warehouse.
> 
> Think the Guvernment (if it's still there) used to be called RPM's.


OK, I got it now, terrible venue


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> OK, I got it now, terrible venue


Yeah, I think I'm going to skip it due to the venue. I saw a few shows there. TERRIBLE sound. And with a band as Loud a MH.. Even with earplugs may cause damage!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Got my tickets for Kitchener! Might not be a fun drive in February, but I am holding true to my promise of never going to another show at Kool Haus again. It's the worst sounding venue in Toronto. Kitchener is the same distance for me basically (I am in Orangeville), it's just that the roads can be rough in the winter.

The only bands I have heard sound remotely decent in the Kool Hause were Motorhead and Bad Religion. But the sound was still horrible for both, it was just the bands experience showing through to overcome a horrible venue. I know they have shows there because of the venue size (bigger than club, smaller than stadium) but Toronto desperately needs a venue that size that has decent sound.

So ya, I know nothing about the venue in Kitchener, but anything will be an improvement on Kool Haus.

I can't believe Clutch is opening. They are incredible live. Probably my favourite 'modern' hard rock band.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Woohoo! Tonight! Anyone else going?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> Woohoo! Tonight! Anyone else going?


I'll be there!... I'll be the guy wearing black!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Hamstrung said:


> I'll be there!... I'll be the guy wearing black!


Wear a Motorhead T-shirt so that we can find you! :smilie_flagge17:

Enjoy the show!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> Woohoo! Tonight! Anyone else going?


Come on man! Where is the review?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Whaaaat? You'll have to speak up!

Not sure how torndownunit will review it but I'll say it was pretty much everything I'd expect from Lemmy and the boys. Loud as hell! I'm too old to be too cool for earplugs! I'm glad I brought 'em! Even then it was still loud. The rig that Lemmy plays through is a MONSTER! I don't recall ever seeing 4x12 stacked on 4x15 cabs before!
The one advantage Lemmy has in the way he sings is that it would be near impossible to tell if his voice was deteriorating over the years! He always sounds the same and if you're into what he does as I am, it sounds great!
The only glitch I noticed was a brief confusion of where he was in the set list when he used the same "shtick" to introduce a song about 3 songs after he'd already jumped the gun on it earlier. Oh well, he IS in his 60's!
They did a good mix of older and newer tunes. All in all, I'm glad I went. 
Clutch was pretty good opening the show. They can get a pretty good groove going! 
The third band "Valient Thorr" (I think it's spelled) wasn't too remarkable to me but they seemed to really be given' er! From the standpoint of a guy with back issues having to stand for the entire show I would have been just as happy if they had just stuck to one opening act... or even none.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Hamstrung, I got a seat the whole show ! I shot some video on my phone I am uploading to YouTube right now. It was insanely loud as Hamstrung mentioned, so the phone sound wasn't great. The sound at the actual venue was fantastic IMO though. Especially when you are used to seeing bands like Motorhead at the Kool Haus which is the worst sounding venue in Toronto.

I personally loved Valient Thor. But I was already a fan before the show. They were the perfect warm up band IMO. Clutch were fantastic. Their set just got stronger and stronger as it went on. I have seen them twice in the past, and this was the best I have seen them.

Motorhead was great. It's shocking that they can still play with that much energy at their age. And volume. They played pretty much all the favs, and even did "Going to Brazil" from 1916 which is a 'newer' fav of mine. Some of the new material sounded great live. It's a little too polished on the recordings for me, but killer live.

I only have these photos on Facebook right now, but I will see if the links work. And some video will follow when it's uploaded. It was too dark for the camera to work well, but they are still kinda neat shots.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Here ya go!

[YOUTUBE]--qQLlzVtDQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Head banging, in your face rock and roll. Fabulous


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Here's one more of "Going To Brazil", one of my favs.

[YOUTUBE]-eawyU2tRKY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Marshall certainly dominated the stage. Lots of heads and cabs


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Marshall certainly dominated the stage. Lots of heads and cabs


Ya you should have seen it for the first band. At that point, all the bands amps where on the stage stacked in front of each other. All 2 bands were playing Marshalls stacks lol. It looked like a building made from Marshalls.

There was some serious volume lol.


----------

